# Orange satin babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are my newest babies. they are about 10 days old. there are two litters. The pix got kind of mixed up as my host changed and I am still learning how it works. the litters that is mostly solid orange are off a orange tricolor doe and an orange self buck. The breeding was done to try to fix the high rate of tumors in the previous litters off that doe. the other litter was yellow tri on both sides. It was a large litter, but I didn't cull. I fugured that with yellow tris you can't really see what the markings are like until they are older, and I will use a runty mousie that has the right markings over a bigger one that doesn't.



Dad and the kids


Mom and the kids


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

aaawww!! *squee* they're so beautiful! I like the less marked ones actually, which surprises me (as I'm usually all for heavily marked pieds) - but they look like little gold dollars!


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

:mrgreen: Ah I am really glad you posted those pics, they are beautiful. My satin just had an odd orange in her last litter and i was thinking about breeding her, this makes up my mind. Definitely worth the work if i can get wonderful little pups like yours.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Real eye candy! :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fabulous as always.Glad you've managed to maintain them through the ups and downs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

wow little heartbreakers...I would love to produce some of these


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some updated shots. They are about five weeks old. The one with the very dark orange mask is the mother.











The biggest of the bucks.


And now for updated pix of the pied/tri/splashed youngsters. they are the same age as the other fawn litter in this post.

The girls first:













The boys:


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Absolutely divine.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the shade of solid orange ones, they're lovely


----------

